# Rr relays for sale on cl



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Neat stuff saw for sale on craigs list
> 
> View attachment 21581


Cool..:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Go meet the seller. It is probably Shunk.........


----------

